# your opinion on these 2 tv & dvd options??



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

i posted this on e46 but no one has replied yet, so i thought i'd post it here, for more coverage...

i want a tv tuner and dvd player (all region, and mp3) in my car.

i already have the factory hk sound system and i do not want to change it - it is good enough for me.
and i already have the (dvd based) nav system.

i want the dvd video to play on my nav screen.

the way i understand it, i have 2 options:
1 - nav-tv.com
2 - streeteffectz.com

1 - pros: controls are integrated w/factory equipment
1 - cons: mono audio, $2000 for parts (incl dvd player)

2 - pros: stereo audio, < $1000 for parts
2 - cons: does not integrate w/ navi system/controls (not able to select "[dvd]" from nav screen...)

problem:
my husband thinks that going with option 2 is bad because you have to cut into factory installed wires, etc.
he thinks that an integrated solution is best.
but i think that the better sound quality outweighs the convenience of integration...
please send me your expert opions!!
thanks so much!


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

How about neither? DVD in cars are ghetto and pointless. Try talking about stuff, enjoying the scenery, radio...


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

Brashland said:


> How about neither? DVD in cars are ghetto and pointless. Try talking about stuff, enjoying the scenery, radio...


yeah, thats an option too. but i thought i'd be good to have for the upcoming x-country trip from oklahoma to washington state.
plus, my fam. lives about 6 hrs away from our new place, so we might be traveling a lot. i thought the drive might go faster if we had a tv/dvd player...

:>


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Just buy one of those portable units for about $400 - $700. Plug it into your lighter socket for power and you are set. You'll be able to take it between cars, on a plane, or use it to appease the kids in the back seat.

Best of all, the money won't leave with the car when you go to trade it.


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been told the nav-tv.com option is MONO sound (not even stereo). If that is true, it is not a good option for anybody who cares about sound quality. Stereo sound is bad enough.


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

One more observation...

I went to nav-tv.com and went to the photo gallery. They have a shot of the BMW system playing "The Matrix" as well as a video clip taken from inside the BMW with "The Matrix." On both the photo and the video, the word "AV" appeared on the bottom-left of the screen and the current time appeared on the bottom-right. Is there a way to turn this off? I absolutely would not want this appearing on the screen, especially given the amount of money this upgrade costs.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

becki said:


> yeah, thats an option too. but i thought i'd be good to have for the upcoming x-country trip from oklahoma to washington state.
> plus, my fam. lives about 6 hrs away from our new place, so we might be traveling a lot. i thought the drive might go faster if we had a tv/dvd player...
> 
> :>


 :yikes: :dunno:

Drive while watching TV..........I don't get it.


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

Wingboot said:


> :yikes: :dunno:
> 
> Drive while watching TV..........I don't get it.


Sometimes, there are more occupants in a car than just a driver.


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

im not sure i understand the "worry" that people have regarding "drive while watching tv??"...

actually, i have an extensive collection of music dvds, which can be played - and enjoyed for the music, not just the video.
also, like someone else said - other people can watch a movie besides the driver.
furthermore, i think that people can "listen" to a movie, and not necessarily have to "watch" it, when driving...
lastly, dvd players these days also play mp3s - an even better reason to get one!!! 
so, for all those reasons, and the list is not exhaustive, i think a dvd player in a car is not a bad or unsafe idea!  :thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

becki said:


> i thought the drive might go faster if we had a tv/dvd player...


I'd suggest an add on aftermarket satellite radio instead for a lot less $$$ and DIY install. No video though you do get TV audio.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

xfactor said:


> One more observation...
> 
> I went to nav-tv.com and went to the photo gallery. They have a shot of the BMW system playing "The Matrix" as well as a video clip taken from inside the BMW with "The Matrix." On both the photo and the video, the word "AV" appeared on the bottom-left of the screen and the current time appeared on the bottom-right. Is there a way to turn this off? I absolutely would not want this appearing on the screen, especially given the amount of money this upgrade costs.


Push the clock button on the radio to toggle the channel and time on-screen display.

By the way, there is now an alternative to NAV-TV - TV on NAV. They use an outboard adapter for video-in-motion, so they don't modify the TV tuner, and support stereo audio via the AUX input, along with some other features. And they're less expensive - $899 for basic, $999 for premium vs. $1295 or more for NAV-TV.


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Push the clock button on the radio to toggle the channel and time on-screen display.
> 
> By the way, there is now an alternative to NAV-TV - TV on NAV. They use an outboard adapter for video-in-motion, so they don't modify the TV tuner, and support stereo audio via the AUX input, along with some other features. And they're less expensive - $899 for basic, $999 for premium vs. $1295 or more for NAV-TV.


Terry,

Great information! This looks like it's exactly what I'm looking for. Now I just need to save up for the car.


----------

